# Logout System für htaccess-Ordner



## Moleman (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mir heute Xampp installiert und spiele nun ein wenig damit rum.
Nun habe ich auch probeweise einen geschützten Ordner angelegt. Das ich auf diesen Ordner zugreife und dabei das Passwort etc angeben muss klappt auch wunderbar, allerdings muss man seine Daten nicht neu eingeben, wenn man zurück auf die Startseite geht und wieder in den geschützten Bereich geht. Erst wenn man den Browser neu startet muss man das Passwort erneut eingeben.
Nun wollte ich fragen, wie ich so einen Logout hinbekomme. Ich denke er müsste mir dazu eine Fehlermeldung ausgeben, und mich dann wieder auf die Startseite schmeißen wenn ich auf den Zurückbutton klicke.

oder?

dank und gruß


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich schiebe das Thema mal auf Verdacht ins Forum für "Hosting & Webserver". 

Eventuell ist auch PHP der Schlüssel zum Erfolg


----------



## Moleman (14. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ja genau entschuldigung.
Ich habe auch schon einen PHP-Code gefunden der helfen soll:


```
<?
   header('WWW-Authenticate: Basic realm="Hallo"');
   header('HTTP/1.0 401 Unauthorized');
   exit;

?>
```

Aber was bedeutet der und wo soll ich den einbinden?

gruß


----------



## Gumbo (14. Januar 2007)

Der PHP-Code macht genau dasselbe was Apache durch die Einstellungen in der „.htaccess“-Datei macht, nämlich eine Aufforderung zur Authentifizierung auf der HTTP-Ebene senden. In beiden Fällen wird im Browser die Authentifizierungsaufforderung erscheinen. Damit wirst du also keine Änderung haben.


----------



## Moleman (14. Januar 2007)

Ok danke,
ich habe das nun einmal in eine datei eingebunden und ausgeführt.
Wenn ich diese PHP-Datei dann öffnen möchte, verlangt er 3mal das Passwort.
Wie kommt das?

Und wie erstelle ich einen Logout?

Gruß


----------

